# aquarium safe paint?



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey

So I glued all of the pipes in together, mainly just so that I dont have to take it apart each time. But the only available pvc cement was grey, so now the thing looks nasty.

Anyone know of any brand of paint that is aquarium safe? and non-toxic? I will be giving the pipes a rough sand so to provide an adhesive surface for the paint.

Thanks.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Although I have never used in a tank, people swear by krylon fusion spray paint - if you're spraying plastic, get the plastic kind. 

IMO, I don't know if I would spray paint anything meant to be with plecs on the off chance they rasp some of the paint off.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> Although I have never used in a tank, people swear by krylon fusion spray paint - if you're spraying plastic, get the plastic kind.
> 
> IMO, I don't know if I would spray paint anything meant to be with plecs on the off chance they rasp some of the paint off.


100% correct you should not use paint because they will eat it. I keep those fake floating logs with my large Panaque and they actually started eating it. I had to take it out of the tank. They also ate my floating docks for my turtles and took all the paint off of them.

I have read other say how they have large commons who have eaten wires from heaters and filters as well.

Maybe you can use some silicone and roll it on some gravel


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi,
Last year I contact Pangea Rocks, the maker of Pangea Aquarium Backgrounds, and asked them what kind of paint I could use to touch up my background and they provided the answer below:

It is a water based acrylic paint you have to ask for.

Best regards

Pangea Rocks


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I've read stories about large panaques breaking tanks by eating through the silicone of their tanks too.....


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

what ameekplec said, Krylon Fusion spray paint seems to be the most common for aquarium use.

ive heard of panaques eating through acrylic tanks


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

thanks for the tips everyone 

I think I'll stay away from paint, and do what Jackson suggested.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

They eat the silicone too?! holy cow...


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> They eat the silicone too?! holy cow...


lol...ya, the next thing you know you would have a pleco sized hole in the glass...lol


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

aeri said:


> what ameekplec said, Krylon Fusion spray paint seems to be the most common for aquarium use.
> 
> ive heard of panaques eating through acrylic tanks


acrylic tank is hard...

at least harder than silicone...

how can they eat thru it 

I would like to see a picture of that


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> acrylic tank is hard...
> 
> at least harder than silicone...
> 
> ...


They can eat the acrylic because their teeth act like sand paper. After time there is only one way for them to chem and that is through the acrylic. I my mind it must of taken a long time for this to happen and the owner must of been very oblivious


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Jackson said:


> They can eat the acrylic because their teeth act like sand paper. After time there is only one way for them to chem and that is through the acrylic. I my mind it must of taken a long time for this to happen and the owner must of been very oblivious


that actually brings up my worry of them eating at the wire. any ideas?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Hitch said:


> that actually brings up my worry of them eating at the wire. any ideas?


What do you have in there? I mean the fish LOL 

If you have hypans or other small types of plec the wires will be fine. They wont have a go at wires like some of the big boy's and girls can. The paint thing is just to be safe. I would not be happy knowing my plec died because it was ingesting paint that I placed in there.

I have my L-091's in with powerheads and heater wires and they dont touch them same with the Panaques but the have more than 60+lbs of wood to chew on


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

my water current tanks are just for hypans. 

thanks, ill just leave the wires be.


----------

